# Mockups und Microservice Implementierung



## Morez (8. Mrz 2021)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem erfahrenen Frontend-Entwickler, der Microservices und Mockups implementieren kann (diese müssen über ein einfaches Web-Frontend, in meinem Fall ein Webshop, aufgerufen werden).
Erstmal geht es nur darum, ein paar Fragen zu beantworten und damit loszulegen, da ich überhaupt keine Erfahrung habe. Natürlich würde ich auch dafür bezahlen. Es ist kein Jobangebot, ich bin eher auf der Suche nach Nachhilfe und Troubleshooting während des Projekts


----------



## mrBrown (8. Mrz 2021)

Morez hat gesagt.:


> einem erfahrenen Frontend-Entwickler, der Microservices und Mockups implementieren kann


Also einem Frontend-Entwickler, der Backend und Design machen soll?  Oder was verstehst du in dem Fall unter "Fronend", "Microservice" und "Mockup"?


----------



## M.L. (8. Mrz 2021)

Microservices sind idR im Backend zu finden, mittlerweile werden die Ansätze von dort aber auch für (Micro-)Frontends eingesetzt: TheNativeWeb - Was sind Micro-Frontends ? Sowie demnächst: TheNativeWeb - Welche Technologien für Micro-Frontends ?


----------

